# springtails and mushrooms



## DannyD (May 6, 2012)

I innoculated a log with mushroom spores about a month ago. The spores are beginning to grow. I'd like to offer my frogs springtails as a food. Will the springtails eat the newly developing mushrooms?


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes they will. I had mushrooms growing in my viv they didn't last long with the springtails in there with them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Springtails prefer liquifying mushrooms. They will more likely eat the mycelium and older fruiting bodies


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

I have mushrooms from time to time in my vivs.
Tons of springtails as well.
In older vivs i don't get mushrooms to often,
it's mostly in the first year i see them pop up now and then.


----------



## DannyD (May 6, 2012)

thank you very much guys


----------

